# The Tyrion and Teclis Trilogy



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

After having a quick scan of _Blood of Aenario_n, and checking out the backcover I noticed a little something hidden away in the corner that... well I think I may have actually performed a fanboyish squeal of delight. Its just that awesome what I found.

Behold. The covers for _Blood of Aenarion_, _Sword of Caledor_ and _Bane of Malekith_, the entire _Tyrion and Teclis_ trilogy.










I *MUST, SIMPLY MUST*, know who designed these covers. He must be praised and sung of in heroic songs of artists. :biggrin:

Seriously though, whoever designed the cover for _Bane of Malekith_ is awesome. The Witch King has never looked better, or more fearsome.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, they look awesome . Can't wait to read _Blood of Aenarion_.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Currently on Sons of Ellyrion, but this book is next. Can't wait for the other two!


----------



## Zabra (Dec 23, 2011)

His name is Raymond Swanland, he also did artwork for some of the Abe's Oddysee games wayback when and also does Magic the Gathering etc.

He is indeed an incredible artist, these covers look amazing.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Swanland is a genius. he's done a crapload of awesome covers for WOTC and also the covers for the Glen Cook omnibuses. The new Black Company covers are simply amazing.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Bangin' .


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Are these books any longer than a normal book? 

I can understand pricing them more for hardcover book but if they are not longer I do not see any reason to pay more for an ebook.


----------

